# Help me match my clothes please...



## SpringDancer (Apr 19, 2009)

So... I got these check skinny trousers and can't decide what to wear with them, other than plain black shirts of course... any ideas?






Also, I am looking for a belt for the dress below. What kind and color of belts would you get? I usually wear it with gray or with black leggings.





Thanks for helping!


----------



## moopoint (Apr 19, 2009)

Those pants will match anything. White, red, black, green whatever. The color scheme is very user friendly, black and grey go with anything. Just don't wear another print with it.


----------



## Blueeyesangel18 (Apr 19, 2009)

I agree with moopoint any colour will match and stay away from prints with them as it may be too much, for the blue dress I would choose a chunky waist belt in red or mustard yellow these two colours will look fine with the colour leggings you wear


----------



## luvsic (Apr 20, 2009)

Interesting choice of clothing! I like that blue dress. 

I would have to say don't wear anything printed on top if you wear those pants - it'll be overkill. I know you say you can wear black t-shirts...but maybe try another neutral, like white, or grey loose tees, tight tees, and camis. TO jazz it up a little bit, I'd add a grey blazer or vest to make it a little dressier, along with some knee high boots. 






Pay attention to how the second girl is dressed...






Other than that it's not a really flexible piece, you have to be careful when matching it up or the outfit could be disastrous.

And ah yes, that dress. It's precious...I would go with a MOD look and wear white chunky belt with it, with some cute white or off-white bangles and big white rimmed sunglasses. But that's just me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




HTH!


----------



## metal_romantic (Apr 20, 2009)

^I think the second girl is Kate Moss. Hehe.

My first question is: are you a 'cool' or 'warm' toned person?


----------



## ChicaBoo (Apr 20, 2009)

I'd like to see those pants with a "hot" color, like pink, red, or orange.


----------



## autumnschild (Apr 20, 2009)

a) white doc martens and a neon-colored tee

b)i think it look better with no belt. it'd be cute bare-legged and with calf or knee-length boots


----------



## SpringDancer (Apr 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *metal_romantic* 

 
_^I think the second girl is Kate Moss. Hehe.

My first question is: are you a 'cool' or 'warm' toned person?_

 
Skin wise? I'm NC20, dark brown hair, brown eyes.


----------



## SpringDancer (Apr 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *autumnschild* 

 
_b)i think it look better with no belt. it'd be cute bare-legged and with calf or knee-length boots 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That's impossible, I'm afraid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If I wear it bare-legged I will only be able to stand in it... it goes up to the crotch-line if I lift my arms. It's a true bummer though, I wish it was just a tad bit longer and then I wouldn't need leggings...


----------



## SpringDancer (Apr 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luvsic* 

 
_Interesting choice of clothing! I like that blue dress. 

And ah yes, that dress. It's precious...I would go with a MOD look and wear white chunky belt with it, with some cute white or off-white bangles and big white rimmed sunglasses. But that's just me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




HTH!_

 
The dress is actually more purple than blue, and I love it! I actually didn't even notice it when I was looking through the store. I asked the salesman for another purple dress in my size, and he came back with this. I only tried it on because it was there... I got it because I absolutely loved it and despite of the fact I didn't really need it (I came there to find a dress for a wedding). I was so bummed when I walked again into that store 3 weeks later to find it on the 50% off rack! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks for the great tips!


----------



## metal_romantic (Apr 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SpringDancer* 

 
_Skin wise? I'm NC20, dark brown hair, brown eyes._

 
NC is actually yellow toned, which is usually called "warm" (MAC is the other way around), am I right? I haven't bought their foundation before (I know, I know, it's about time). I ask because I was going to suggest hot pink/ fuschia etc. but despite the word "hot", they are cool, which may not be your best choice. Most greys have a cool quality, which is why they match so well with cool pinks. If you're warm toned, perhaps a bright, clear orange would match as it would be close to your face (whereas I wouldn't recommend grey for your top half if you are warm toned. It's hard to say because they're fab pants but not what I would really recommend for a warm person). If the orange is too warm (like any orange you would see on a tree in autumn) then it might look odd with the grey. Bright tangerine/ citrus orange might work though. It would also give a cool retro quality which I think you might like based on your choices


----------



## SpringDancer (Apr 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *metal_romantic* 

 
_NC is actually yellow toned, which is usually called "warm" (MAC is the other way around), am I right? I haven't bought their foundation before (I know, I know, it's about time). I ask because I was going to suggest hot pink/ fuschia etc. but despite the word "hot", they are cool, which may not be your best choice. Most greys have a cool quality, which is why they match so well with cool pinks. If you're warm toned, perhaps a bright, clear orange would match as it would be close to your face (whereas I wouldn't recommend grey for your top half if you are warm toned. It's hard to say because they're fab pants but not what I would really recommend for a warm person). If the orange is too warm (like any orange you would see on a tree in autumn) then it might look odd with the grey. Bright tangerine/ citrus orange might work though. It would also give a cool retro quality which I think you might like based on your choices 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yup, pinks are definitely not my color. Your suggestions sound very interesting, I'll try them out. Thanks!


----------



## funkychik02 (Apr 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *metal_romantic* 

 
_^I think the second girl is Kate Moss. Hehe.

My first question is: are you a 'cool' or 'warm' toned person?_

 
Yup, on the top it's Kate. On the bottom, it's Gwen.


----------

